# Will Call of Duty: Black Ops run on my laptop?



## dont-have-a-cow (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey guys, I checked on that Can You Run It website and apparently my laptop wouldn't be able to run this game but I was just wondering how reliable they were? I've heard of people being able to run games that it says they aren't able to and was curious if that was the case here. By the way, it runs Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 perfectly.

My laptop passed all the categories on the site except for the processor:
"Minimum: Intel® Core™2 Duo E6600 or AMD Phenom™ X3 8750 or better 
You Have: AMD Athlon(tm) II Dual-Core M300"

*SPECS:*
_MODEL NUMBER:_ Acer Aspire 5542G
_CPU:_ AMD Athlon II X2 M300 2.0GHz, 1MB L2 Cache
_GPU:_ ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570, 512MB
_RAM:_ 4GB DDR2
_HARD DRIVE:_ 320GB HDD
_OS:_

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dr.Freeman (Oct 3, 2010)

im running on simuler set up but mine is a desk top and i think its coz my graphics card is doing half the work for my duel core and i keep it super cool and it runs nere perfect on mine idk about yours but the heat of the computer can make a difference


----------



## dont-have-a-cow (Dec 24, 2010)

Ahk thanks for the reply, my laptop gets pretty hot playing MW2 so it might be a bit much for it to handle if I try to run Black Ops


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I shouldn't think there is much specs difference for BO and MW2.

The graphics are similar I think but I have never play MW2 myself

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## tsujp (Mar 2, 2008)

Black OPS has extremely similar graphics compared to MW2. On top of that the engine changes don't demand any extreme amount of memory in comparison to MW2 so you should be perfectly fine.

Maybe a tad less FPS at worst in my opinion.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

I agree with all the above. If your also concerned about heating to be an issue, maybe get a laptop cooling station to keep your system running nice and cool.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Black Ops uses the World At War engine. If you can run that fine then you can run this. Your specs will run Black Ops no problem even at Extra detail.


----------

